# Help! Guppy problem. Why are the little guys dying??



## andyK (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Forum,
I’m not sure, but we might have a guppy problem in our community tank. We purchased 2 male guppies (sunny and cher)... (I know they are both males).... Anywho, they were the first habitants of the tank, mainly brought to commence the cycle period. 
They were slowly joined by the other tank members over a 6 month period. About 6 weeks ago one of the male guppies (sunny) developed a bloated tummy (not sure if it was dropsy or swim bladder) but he deteriorated some-what slowly; stopped eating and his tummy got bigger. At this point we got 2 other small-medium size guppies to join them. After a couple of weeks the sick guppy (sunny) lost his lovely silky tail, his tummy got much bigger then he died. 5 days later one of the newly bought guppies (bought 5 days earlier) died for no apparent reason. 4 days later one of the initial guppies (cher) did not eat and spent his day on top of the tank which was very unusual as he always loved feeding time. I found him dead the next morning. 
Down to just one little guppy, a little reluctant I got another small male guppy for company. Last night I noticed one of them has a big tummy and did not eat. 

Why is this happening to the guppies? All the other tank species are all well, no changes on them at all. They look healthy and normal behaviour.

If the last two guppies don’t make it, I will not get any more guppies as I’m worried that they will die. Is a shame because we love these species, they truly make a difference and sparkle up the tank.

We will really appreciate any comments from any guppy lovers or anyone who might have come across similar situation..

Thanks,
Andy

Temp: 27 degrees celsius 
PH:7.0
Ammonia: 0.0
Nitrite: 0.0
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm
35% water changes every 2 weeks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry you are having problems with your Guppies, its very hard to diagnose them without seeing them, but maybe this will help.........
http://freshaquarium.about.com/gi/d...ttp://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/diagnosis.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Some pictures would really help if you can post them


----------



## andyK (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Sue, thats a really good link.

I'll see how the little guy continues and will get some pics up if I can.
Yesterday he looked better and was actually eating. I might start feeding him peas and see how that goes.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

get some females in there.


----------



## andyK (Sep 18, 2008)

umm.. I don't particurlaly want to start breeding guppies. I hear these guys reproduce quite easily.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah. I would say your tank is stocked as it is. Try to get a few more bronze corys, you could easily have 8 in a tank that size. Do NOT add female guppies, as you will be out of control with guppies within a few months.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

andyK said:


> umm.. I don't particurlaly want to start breeding guppies. I hear these guys reproduce quite easily.


thats true if your tanks is in good conditions...

but they only produce at a setrain age also.. i think

but male guppys are much happier when at least one female is in there, i fyou dont want to reproduce just leave htem be and if a femle has bubs then they will most likely get eaten...

my male one si had 2 and they played up so i got a female and they are happier than ever and even there colours have britend and looks much prettier


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

There is probably a bacteria or parasite going around if several fish are dying 4 or 5 days apart from each other. Do not get new fish, and start the salt treatment, described somewhere on this webpage. Do regular water changes, and make sure that the fish you have stay alive. If 2 or 3 weeks pass and everything lives, then you should be ok to add more fish. If your last fish die off, scrub the tank down and start over. Nothing is worse than adding new fish and losing them in a few days. The new fish are stressed from the move, so they are more vulnerable to diseases and such. If something is in the water, the new fish will find it...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

andyK said:


> We will really appreciate any comments from any guppy lovers or anyone who might have come across similar situation..


aK:

I have really been down the road you are traveling.

The two major items are:

[1] lower the water temperature to 25C and

[2] purchase young juvies.

It would help me a bunch to know:

[a] the size of your tank,

* your filtration equipment,*
*

[c] if you have a substrate, and

[d] if your tank is planted?

TR*


----------

